# Safari won't let me go to web page



## carrieaboone (Oct 1, 2006)

I recently updated my software on my MacBook Pro. Apparently, this was a BIG MISTAKE because now I can't get to web sites I could access in the past. The error message I get is "Safari can't open the page ... because it couldn't establish a secure connection to the server ..."
very annoying. I will likely never update my software again. I was naive to assume that that was a bad idea only on PCs, but apparently it is a bad idea for Macs, too.
please advise if you are able.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Can you access any websites at all?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

tedwinder said:


> Can you access any websites at all?


No. S/he is using her/his acute mental powers to post this query on... a web site. 

carrieaboone:

I've never, ever heard of such a thing, and I update my software regularly. Don't misunderstand. I'm not saying what you're experiencing isn't happening. I'm just trying assuage your fears about updating software. What you describe is not a common enough thing for it to have happened to me, nor for me to have ever heard of it.

That said, I've done a bit of research on the matter and have found this information. I hope some of it is of use to you.

After doing a search on Google for this problem the answer seems to be that the server SSL does not work as it's supposed to with Safari (at least that's what one site said). Downloading Safari Enhancer and enabling the Debug menu will allow you to select what "User Agent" Safari appears to be to other servers. This might get it working again. I saw another thing that suggested copying the files:

 X509Anchors
 X509Certificates

from a copy of OS X Panther's /System/Library/Keychains folder into Tiger's /System/Libary/Keychains folder, as for some reason these were not generated during the Tiger install. The site says once you do this most SSL-related problems will go away.

Others suggest that there's some sort of Javascript conflict with the type encryption that the pages you're trying to access using Safari. While these people offer no way to fix it, it says that other browsers don't behave in this manner.

Personally, I would recommend trying this first (it seems to accomplish the same thing as the above copying from Panther method, but without the need of a Panther install or another machine):

Another site suggests downloading globalsign root certificate and saving it to your hard drive, double clicking the file, which will launch "Keychain Access" and opening the "Add Certificates" dialog box. Then you select "X509 Anchors" from the "Keychain:" menu and click OK. You'll be prompted for Admin password. After this is accomplished you need to restart all browsers.

Have you tried another browser such as Firefox, Camino or Opera? Do they exhibit the same problem?

Last, but not least, here's a solution in a language I don't speak. Babel Fish might be of help (so might the translation Widget in Dashboard), but I'm going to leave the solution to this little conundrum up to you:

Hm, to spróbuj zrobi? tak:
1. Stwórz na biurku teczk? "Keychain Backup"
2. Otwórz teczk? ~/Library/Keychains/
3. Przenie? ca?? zawarto?? tej teczki do "Keychain Backup"
4. Wyloguj si? i ponownie zaloguj
5. Sprawd? bezpieczne po??czenia w Safari


----------

